# Spiro's Halloween party.



## Darkmoon (Oct 20, 2004)

Just a quick question for all the Detroit area people. Am I going to see any of you at Jay Spiro's Halloween party Oct 30?


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 21, 2004)

Darkmoon said:
			
		

> Just a quick question for all the Detroit area people. Am I going to see any of you at Jay Spiro's Halloween party Oct 30?



Probably not me. Sounds like fun, but I have a lot of stuff on my plate right now...

Til next time  :ultracool


----------

